#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Advice 4 college

## mohityadavx

Hi!

This is my first thread here. I gave my 12 class exams this year and wanted some advice on which college to go for between these.( I would be doing* B Tech in CS/IT only*)

Please *don't consider* the *fee factor* to decide :-

1) Amity University Noida (Will go 4 Noida only and not 4 Jaipur,Manesar, Gurgaon etc, . I am expecting good marks in Boards so may get scholarship but thats not important)

2)NIIT University Neemrana  (Yes its UGC & AICTE approved , also has the Brand name of NIIT famous for computing education in INDIA ,they are also offering free campus  tour 4 which i am going this is my personal favourite but problem is it  started in 2009 only so  can't say much about its placement)

3) Any other good college which takes admission on Board result!!!





  Similar Threads: plz advice Need advice... Need advice Your advice Advice by Men

----------


## byomkesh_bakshi

> Hi!
> 
> This is my first thread here. I gave my 12 class exams this year and wanted some advice on which college to go for between these.( I would be doing* B Tech in CS/IT only*)
> 
> Please *don't consider* the *fee factor* to decide :-
> 
> 1) Amity University Noida (Will go 4 Noida only and not 4 Jaipur,Manesar, Gurgaon etc, . I am expecting good marks in Boards so may get scholarship but thats not important)
> 
> 2)NIIT University Neemrana  (Yes its UGC & AICTE approved , also has the Brand name of NIIT famous for computing education in INDIA ,they are also offering free campus  tour 4 which i am going this is my personal favourite but problem is it  started in 2009 only so  can't say much about its placement)
> ...


[MENTION=11405]mohityadavx[/MENTION]- Why are you thinking about only these 2 colleges. Believe me both of these are only money minters. You might not know that the total fee of NIIT is 16 lakhs!!!! spending so much money on engineering is not at all advisable. And we all know that Amity has always had issues with its degree and all that stuff.

Tell me something, when you are expecting to do well in the boards, then i am sure you will do well in AIEEE as well.

So please explore the options. There are a lot of good colleges out there in whom you can get admissions at low aieee ranks as well...

----------


## mohityadavx

actually my AIEEE paper was going well and was getting a score around 80 but then I  got greedy For NIT etc and took many chances which now when i see r mostly wrong. 

I am expecting > 85%(combined in PCM and english)

----------


## [FE].Zatak

isn't there any state cet option?

----------


## ketakiseo

Why are you limiting your area of choice for these two universities only. there are lot of other options just visit this site http ://www.pies.ac. in/.

----------


## Nikhil Ranjan

The best way to chosse a college is by going to its fest the more fun or looking expensive it is ,the more chances of the college being the poular brand in industry.

----------


## piknick

> The best way to chosse a college is by going to its fest the more fun or looking expensive it is ,the more chances of the college being the poular brand in industry.


Je baat! This is a nice idea for all the aspirants!!!  :P: 

For all aspirants: Take this advice at your own risk! ;)

----------


## mohityadavx

^^ It won't work always otherwise I should go to ITM GURGAON it has best fest in nearby places with a compulsory visit from BOMBAY ROCKERS.

----------

